
Journalism Job Cuts Haven’t Been This Bad Since the Recession - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-01/journalism-layoffs-are-at-the-highest-level-since-last-recession
======
jtr1
The fourth estate is critical infrastructure to a functioning democracy. I
know that in the US, we've kind of accepted a certain level of decay in the
system, but I can't see how this does anything but accelerate the transition
of the US into a more openly anti-democratic oligarchy.

We desperately need alternative models to ad-funded journalism. The two main
alternatives seem to be state funding and patronage, both of which have
difficulty shoring up a wide perception of legitimacy and independence. I'd
love to see more organizations pursuing a model like The Correspondent, where
readers are given more involvement in the production of news in exchange for
higher subscription charges (or perhaps we could begin to think of them as
member dues).

What models have others come across that seem promising?

~~~
zcid
A lot of people like myself just don't care anymore. I don't know a single
publication that I really trust anymore. All of them have heavy bias or just
outright lie.

As important as the idea of journalism is, the institution itself is rotten.
I'd like to think faith can be restored, but if anything changes, it'll
probably be for the worse.

------
babyslothzoo
Are these actual reporting and investigate journalism jobs?

Or are these the type of "journalism" jobs that produce all of the endless "16
cat pics you won't believe" and anger/outrage clickbait rubbish?

The former is very important, whereas the latter won't be missed by anyone and
shouldn't even be considered journalism.

